# Taking delivery Tuesday! '04 745Li...



## kimer12345 (Mar 13, 2004)

Here are the stats, I'm so excited:

2004 745Li
Jet Black
Black/Black Pearl leather (nuthin' but black!)
Sport Package (and all the things that comes with! 19 V-spokes, 3spoke wheel, shadowline, etc.)
Premium sound
Park distance control
Convenience
Electric rear/side window sunshades

Leased for 36/15K, .0023 MF, nearly 4K off MSRP.

Any tips for taking delivery??.... 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Congrats on the new car, Kim. Here are the pics of the shadowline trim..sorry for the bad quality though.


----------



## kimer12345 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Hey thanks!*

I think the shadowline trim will look awesome with the jet black... can't wait.

The thing I definitely will miss though is the activeness of the audiworld forums versus this one! :dunno: Is there another forum out there for these cars that gets more action?...

Thanks again for the pictures!


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Your car will look soo awesome since it will be all black. The shadowline trim in my opinion should be on all bmw's. My 325 has the matte black shadowline and I love it. Chrome does nothing for me. Also, you have all of the same options on your car as we do on ours, except ours is Titan Silver exterior. You definatly made the right choice:thumbup:


----------

